# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hemianthus callictrichoides "Cuba"



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Family Scrophulariaceae 
Continent South America 
Region 
Country of origin Cuba 
Height 5-3 cm 
Width 3-10+ cm 
Light requirements low-very high 
Temperature 18-28 °C 
Hardness tolerance very soft-hard 
pH tolerance 5-7,5 
Growth medium 
Demands medium

Hemianthus callitrichoides is one of the smallest aquarium plants in the world, and creeps over the bottom with millimetre-sized round leaves. If planted in small clumps a few centimetres apart, it will spread rapidly and cover the bottom like a carpet. Hemianthus callitrichoides is an attractive foreground plant for small aquariums, and makes few demands. Found on Cuba west of Havana. [Tropica]


----------



## Capt. RI (Feb 7, 2006)

ragn4rok- Is what you have pictured some sort of waste management facility or a aquaculture facility. Im just interested in the use of such a large floating mat of this hemianthus callictrichiodes. Has anyone found this in the States?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool picture, it looks to be some type of nursery. I see some potted plants to the right.

I don't think I would want to get plants from a waste facility...but that's just me.









-John N.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Jonathan D. Alvarez : Of course it's not a waste management facility. It's my little aquaculture facility experiments.









John N. : Yes, that's true. That is my 685 gallon outdoor tank on the right side of the picture. The potted plants are my experiment with various species of stem plants.

Regards,

Jeffrey


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Jeffrey,

You have made so many nice contributions to this forum. I am very grateful to you, but before you make a post like this in the database, please check to see if the plant is already here. We can not have duplicate plant entries. It does not do us any good. Please add your pictures and comments to the existing posts. I would delete this one myself and others, but I simply do not have the time. Perhaps you could take care of it.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by Robert H:
> Jeffrey,
> 
> You have made so many nice contributions to this forum. I am very grateful to you, but before you make a post like this in the database, please check to see if the plant is already here. We can not have duplicate plant entries. It does not do us any good. Please add your pictures and comments to the existing posts. I would delete this one myself and others, but I simply do not have the time. Perhaps you could take care of it.


Ok, I'm sorry. It's a bit difficult to check if the topic have already posted before because the database topic has never been updated again. I'm already move my post. Please delete this topic. Thanks.

Regards,

Jeffrey


----------

